
Swift Monthly – Newsletter for Swift Devs - JamesGDev
http://swiftmonthly.com/issues/latest/?feb2016
======
danappelxx
I subscribed to this and was kind of amazed at the content they showed. Under
"githubs" they put AlamoFire. Really? Who hasn't heard of AlamoFire that is
subscribed to a newsletter? Furthermore, they haven't linked to any blog posts
from the past month, which are generally the best places to learn new things
for iOS.

~~~
JamesGDev
Does not say they show the latest, it's not just another trash rss reader like
others. its a hand picked selection voted for by the community and readers. If
you want the latest - use Google and the Time search feature.

~~~
danappelxx
Oh, I didn't see they used Reddit to vote on submissions - that's pretty nice.
I guess the community is to blame then, though you can't really blame the
community.

------
BuckRogers
Subbed- I think more programming newsletters would be better on a monthly
release schedule. I unsubbed from Swift Weekly for this one. I also sub to
Elixir Radar and PyCoders Weekly but would be nice if they'd move to monthly.

~~~
JamesGDev
Exactly why I like it. I'm fed up of constant emails, I went a way traveling
for 3 months. Had 12 newsletter emails and a few News or Updates (From the
same service) - Times that by the num of other newsletters I sign up to meant
a lot.

~~~
BuckRogers
and once you consider how much is technical churn vs true technical
innovation- it's almost all noise anyway.

I'd be surprised if a monthly update netted me any less critical info for any
PL, they're mostly relying on scraped reddit posts.

------
biznickman
How does this differ from This Week In Swift?
([https://swiftnews.curated.co/](https://swiftnews.curated.co/)) And also how
is this news worthy?

~~~
exolymph
Seems like an unnecessarily combative comment. There are plenty of different
newsletters focused on the same topic(s), and "newsworthy" is not the focus of
Hacker News.

~~~
JamesGDev
Well Said. I wish I could give you a gazillion points...

